#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Changing Slide Numbers

## Shyam.shankar

I need to change the first cover slide page number as 0 and the next slide should start from 1.

Assist me in this as this is quite urgent.

----------


## pawtech

In the *Design* tab, click on *Page Setup*, and change the *Number slides from:* to "0"
 :Smilie:

----------


## ethan12

if you are using microsoft powerpoint 2007 then go to design tab which is on tool baar and then click on page setup tab and from page setup tab you can give number to the slides.I hope it will help you.

----------

